# Verhalten bei Sturz!



## FelixFace (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo ich wollt mal fragen wie man sich verhalten sollte wenn man das Gefühl hat man schafft den Sprung etc. nicht und man droht zu  stürzen,denn ich hab mir schonmal das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und möchte das vermeiden.einen Vollkörperschutz darf ich komischerweise nicht kaufen von meinen Eltern.
Mfg felix


----------



## basti138 (1. Mai 2011)

Eltern verkaufen
sollen se doch froh sein, dass du nicht rumhängst und Schei55e baust... oder den ganzen Tag vor irgendwelchen Videospielen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FelixFace (1. Mai 2011)

Willst du sie haben  ? Ja hab ich ihnen auch schon gesagt,lieber Fahrrad fahren als rauchen oder saufen.


----------



## Büscherammler (1. Mai 2011)

Ich mach alles drei ;-)

Ein Vollkörperschutz (Brustpanzer) schütz dich leider auch nicht vor einem Schlüsselbeinbruch. Das Schlüsselbein zerbröselt wenn man auf den ausgestreckten Arm stürzt.

Wenn du das Gefühl hast du schaffst denn Sprung nicht, dann löse dich frühzeitig von deinem Rad (stoss dich von weg) und rolle dich ab.


----------



## maddda (1. Mai 2011)

So isses richtig, beim Sturz immer weg vom Rad...das ist das beste was du tun kannst.


----------



## hurby97 (1. Mai 2011)

"immer weg vom rad" das is iwie einfacher gesagt als getan! meist hast du kaum noch zeit iwie zu handeln. naja wenn du das gefühl hast, das du es nicht packst, lass es! wenn du aber gerade dabei bist etwas, zu machen und du merkst das es schief geht, dann versuch das beste draus zu machen xD


----------



## flyingscot (1. Mai 2011)

Bisher hatte ich mit dem Schlüsselbein immer Glück, aber was @Büscherammler geschrieben hat ist entscheidend:

Das Schlüsselbein bricht, wenn man entweder auf dem ausgestreckten Arm landet, oder mit der Schulter z.B. einen Baum rammt. Da kann die Protektorjacke nichts daran ändern. Trotzdem fahr ich im Bikepark eine Protektorjacke und die hat mich schon vor einigen Prellungen und Schürfwunden bewahrt.

Wenn man "gerne" auf dem ausgestreckten Arm landet, hat man ein Talent falsch zu fallen. Da kenn ich hier auch einige Kandidaten. Ich versuche immer auf dem leicht gebeugten Arm zu stürzen und mich dann idealerweise über den Rücken(-Panzer!) abzurollen. Das hat bei mir schon diverse Male funktioniert. Manchmal auch nicht, dann wirds ein "Bauchklatscher", aber mit Fullface und Burstpanzer durchaus harmlos.

Gegen das Rammen von festen Gegenständen mit der Schulter hilft wohl nur eine bessere (weil fehlertolerantere) Linienwahl und etwas Glück...


----------



## SpiritOfAmerica (1. Mai 2011)

am besten nen netten Landeplatz suchen

sonst wie gesagt von Bike lösen und Schutzausrüstung anhaben

oder halt gar nicht erst stürzen


----------



## elmono (1. Mai 2011)

Mal Judo als Ausgleichsportart versuchen. Auch Fallen will gelernt sein. 

Vom Rad trennen und locker fallen/abrollen sind aber schon mal gute Ausgangspunkte.


----------



## basti138 (2. Mai 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Mal Judo als Ausgleichsportart versuchen. Auch Fallen will gelernt sein.


Das glaub ich hat mich mindestens zwanzig Mal vor ernsthaften Verletzungen bewahrt Auch beim Motorradfahren.
Da stehen die Leute da und gucken blöd weil du unverletzt wieder aufstehst, das Bike zwar im Eimer - aber na und?






Fallen lernen - der automatische Selbstschutzmechanismus, der innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen die Sache entscheidet.


----------



## jo7840 (2. Mai 2011)

elmono schrieb:


> Mal Judo als Ausgleichsportart versuchen. Auch Fallen will gelernt sein.


 
Das hätte ich jetzt auch vorgeschlagen, denn im Falle eines Falles ist richtig fallen alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmok (2. Mai 2011)

#11 spruch ist genial 
falls du dir in der Schule die Turnhalle mal " Leihen" kannst ..
Dicke Matte , kleines sprungbrett und los gehts -üben  Arme an den körper ( bei full helm ) arme überkopf bei keinem Helm 
Im schwimmbad gehts auch sehr gut ...


----------



## basti138 (3. Mai 2011)

So?
Was glaubst du wohl passiert, wenn du mit nem Fullface im Schwimmbad aufs Sprungbrett kletterst


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn Du Dir bei einem Sprung vor dem Absprung unsicher bist dann versuch es lieber an einem anderen Tag an dem Du motivierter bist. 

Bist Du bereits abgesprungen dann ist schnelle Reaktion, geübtes Fallen und/oder gute Schutzausrüstung gefragt. Schutzausrüstung kann sehr teuer werden aber man hat nur eine Gesundheit und die zu erhalten sollte oberste Priorität haben. Da versteh ich Deine Eltern echt nicht.

Vorgestern an der MX-Strecke hat ein Knirps seinen Dad angemacht weil der schnell ein paar Meter ohne Schutzausrüstung gefahren ist. Das war lustig.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (3. Mai 2011)

FelixFace schrieb:


> einen Vollkörperschutz darf ich komischerweise nicht kaufen von meinen Eltern.



selten soviel schwachsinn gelesen... verbieten dir deine eltern auch noch helm tragen?? 
sollen doch deine eltern mal hingehen und seitenaufprallschutz, airbags und sicherheitsgurte aus ihrem auto ausbauen... kommt dem etwa gleich.

btw: die beiden scheinen dich ja heiss und innig zu lieben...


----------



## Datenwurm (3. Mai 2011)

Mein Motto: Draufbleiben aufm Bike so lange wie es geht. Lieber nen dicken Einschlag vom Fahrwerk schlucken lassen und den Rest mit den Beinen versuchen rauszufedern als ohne Bike in den Gegenhang o.ä.  Eure Meinung mit Trennung vom Bike ist natürlich die herrschende Meinung, aber mit meiner Verfahrensweise scheints auch zu klappen.

1. Weil Klickies bei mir. 2. Weil sowieso keine Zeit zum Abspringen vom Bike.

 Und bei größeren Sprüngen wie in Willingen ist die Warscheinlichkeit über einen Sprung was verkehrt zu machen wegen der hohen Konzentration eher gering. Allgemein sind es wohl Sprünge, die harmlos sind. Überwiegen stürzt man doch in Kurven, Wurzel-o.Steinfelder o.ä. und dann ist abrollen in der Tat sinnvoll.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (3. Mai 2011)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> Mein Motto: Draufbleiben aufm Bike so lange wie es geht. Lieber nen dicken Einschlag vom Fahrwerk schlucken lassen und den Rest mit den Beinen versuchen rauszufedern als ohne Bike in den Gegenhang o.ä.  Eure Meinung mit Trennung vom Bike ist natürlich die herrschende Meinung, aber mit meiner Verfahrensweise scheints auch zu klappen.




Lösen vom Bike ist nicht generell die "richtigere" Methode... Ein Freund von mir hat bei nem Sprung sein Bike weggeworfen, ist mit den Füßen in den harten Boden eingeschlagen. Fazit war Fersenbruch beidseitig, ein Knöchel verletzt, ein Wadenbeinbruch, Bänder zerstört... Das ist nun ca. 7 Monate her und er hat noch immer Probleme.

Man weis nicht wie es ausgegangen wäre wenn er mit Bike gelandet wäre - aber die Federung vom Bike hätte jedenfalls Energie geschluckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefd (3. Mai 2011)

also abspringen und weg vom bike sollte man beherzigen wenn man entweder komplett schräg kommt in der luft oder viel zu weit vorne oder hinten ist.
es macht absolut keinen sinn mit einem 90° quer gestellten bike zu versuchen den sprung zu landen! 

wer jetzt allerdings einen double springt und zu weit fliegt sollte natürlich nicht gleich das bike wegschmeißen, wenn man es dennoch landen könnte...aber das versteht sich hoffentlich von selbst


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Mai 2011)

Bin beim DH fahren noch nie abgesprungen. Versuchs immer bis zum Schluß durchzuziehen. Außerdem würde ich nie mein geliebtes DHradl von mir wegstoßen 
Da ist man aber auch zu schnell unterwegs.
Beim Dirten ist das wieder anders, da ist es ganz normal.

Wichtigste ist, dass man locker bleibt, aber das läßt sich schwer üben und kommt erst mit der Zeit.
Versteift man durch die Angst eines etwaigen Sturzes, hauts einen auf jeden Fall hin


----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2011)

möglichst langsam hinfallen.


----------



## elmono (4. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> möglichst langsam hinfallen.



Da wären wir ja wieder beim Hoppelbiken/Vertriding/BBS, oder?


----------



## sKap (5. Mai 2011)

MAterial kann man ersetzen, Knochen in der Regel nicht.
ICh möchte ja nicht unhöflich sein, aber wie kann man seinem Kind verbieten sich vor Verletzungen schützen, haben die dir auch verboten Sex mit kondom zu haben ?
sorry aber das ist das dümmste verbot von dem ich je gehört habe.


----------



## jo7840 (6. Mai 2011)

sKap schrieb:


> MAterial kann man ersetzen, Knochen in der Regel nicht.
> ICh möchte ja nicht unhöflich sein, aber wie kann man seinem Kind verbieten sich vor Verletzungen schützen, haben die dir auch verboten Sex mit kondom zu haben ?
> sorry aber das ist das dümmste verbot von dem ich je gehört habe.


 
Vielleicht meinen sie das zu viele Protektoren zu schnellerem Fahren und zu mehr Risiko animiert?!


----------



## klueny (6. Mai 2011)

Oder sie sind zu geizig, um so viel Geld auszugeben. Und sie sind sich nicht im Klaren, was die ohne Jacket passieren kann...

Frag am besten Oma und Opa!


----------



## FoXMorayn (6. Mai 2011)

mach muskelaufbau, dann verletzt du dich weniger. nacken training und viel rumpf.


----------



## omgchiller (6. Mai 2011)

Ich versteh nicht wie ich mich "ausrollen" soll ,wenn ich flieg ?
....üben kann man das ja nicht ,auser man fliegt?
hat jemand ne ahnung mir zu helfen;D?
thx


----------



## basti138 (8. Mai 2011)

Mach einfach nen Purzelbaum, am besten über nur eine Schulter
Arme nicht voll durchstrecken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-i-k-e (21. Mai 2011)

sKap schrieb:


> MAterial kann man ersetzen, Knochen in der Regel nicht.
> ICh möchte ja nicht unhöflich sein, aber wie kann man seinem Kind verbieten sich vor Verletzungen schützen, haben die dir auch verboten Sex mit kondom zu haben ?
> sorry aber das ist das dümmste verbot von dem ich je gehört habe.


mhh ich weiß nich knochen wachsen wieder zusammen rahmen nicht................ich finde man sollte das bike wegstoßen wenn man zeit dazu hat und du kontrollierter ohne landen kannst (beim motocross wäre es schei?? wenn das bike noch auf einen drauffällt) wenn du aber zuweit springst sollte man versuchen die sache noch mit dem bike abzufedern.das ist alles physik (newtons gesetz ´´jede bewegung bleibt ohne äußere einwirkung erhalten`´) d.h. wenn du in der luft mit deinem bike querstehst und fliegst durch die luft ändert sich nichts daran wenn das bike weg ist(ihr flieg dann aber beide durch die luft) .sobald du aufkommst mußt du (mit oder ohne bike ) den impuls rauskriegen ähh wenn du mit dem bike landest geht einteil der einwirkenden kraft in die federung(energieaufnahme/abgabe) und in dich anderer seits in die lande sprich.vorwertsbewegung .wenn du dich maulst abrollen sonst nehem deine knochen die energie auf(aber nur bis 1500kg(schnell erreicht) indem sie brechen.warum das wehtut erklären uns die ärtzte hier.LG und noch was meine mom wollte auch nicht das ich mir brustpanzer etc. kaufe (für ein stück plastik 250 euro ausgeben ? wieso bind dir doch stroh ums genick) protektoren nehmen auch die wucht .(sind sinnvoll. ha bevorr ich wieder abschweife werde ich nur noch hinzu fügen RIDE FREE und fliegt nicht aus der versicherung.


----------



## m-i-k-e (21. Mai 2011)

omgchiller schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht wie ich mich "ausrollen" soll ,wenn ich flieg ?
> ....üben kann man das ja nicht ,auser man fliegt?
> hat jemand ne ahnung mir zu helfen;D?
> thx


hast du flugangst .nimm dir doch eine matte und üb darauf.


----------



## julian616 (22. Mai 2011)

Was macht man im Falle des wegrutschens der Reifen in einer Kurve ?


----------



## m-i-k-e (22. Mai 2011)

julian616 schrieb:


> Was macht man im Falle des wegrutschens der Reifen in einer Kurve ?



erstmal hinfallen wenn er stark wegrutscht.da kann man eigentlich  nicht viel machen da du ja seitlich aufkommst (wie bei einem verkackten flatspin z.b.) da passieren auch oft sachen da der impuls (s.o.) nur über den boden abgebaut wird bis er weg ist dabei gibts oft schürfwunden  das bike bleibt in der regel an einem kleben weil das alles immer sehr schnell passiert und die position zum abspringen ist auch mmh .


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (22. Mai 2011)

basti138 schrieb:


> Eltern verkaufen
> sollen se doch froh sein, dass du nicht rumhängst und Schei55e baust... oder den ganzen Tag vor irgendwelchen Videospielen


 
Lies doch mal sein Posting. Er baut doch ganz eindeutig Schei55e. Seine Eltern sollten sein Rad verkaufen!


----------



## werwurm (1. Juni 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> möglichst langsam hinfallen.



langsam und sanft hinfallen... würde ich noch hinzufügen


----------



## x-tea95 (5. Juni 2011)

Rad fahren, egal ob mountainbiken oder nicht, ist auf jeden Fall besser, als rauchen und saufen.

Was das hinfallen betrifft, bei einem Sprung mit längerer airtime auf jeden Fall auf dem Bike bleiben, du brichst dir sonst alles, abrollen nicht möglich, das gleiche gilt für hohe Geschwindigkeiten. Bei nem kleinen Sprung, Rad zur Seite weg und abrollen, aber seitlich(wichtig). Bei judorolle über die Schulter reißt du dir auch mit Weste den rücken auf und hast, wenn du glück hast nur ein paar Wochen nackenschmerzen. Kannst dir aber auch die Bandscheiben und wirbelsäulenknochen kaputt machen und dann viel Spaß. (und glaube mir, ich kann eine Rolle, 10 Jahre jiu-jitsu Schwarzgurt 1.dan) für die Physiker unter uns, betrachtet mal die Trägheit, damit man das ausgleicht, müsste man sich bei einer Fahrgeschwindigkeit von 40 km/h je nach körpergröße mit ca. 17 rollen pro Sekunde abrollen, das ist ziemlich unmöglich.^^
der Rest wurde ja schon gesagt in ner Kurve kann man nicht viel machen. Einfach auf den Reflex vertrauen und probieren abzurollen.
Aber Übung schadet nicht, also sollte man das abrollen ruhig üben.


----------



## julian616 (5. Juni 2011)

Ich muss sagen, nach einer 4. Schulterluxation habe ich derbe Angst zu stürzen.


----------



## FelixFace (5. Juni 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> Lies doch mal sein Posting. Er baut doch ganz eindeutig Schei55e. Seine Eltern sollten sein Rad verkaufen!


Eh nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lytec (5. Juni 2011)

m-i-k-e schrieb:


> mhh ich weiß nich knochen wachsen wieder zusammen rahmen nicht.



Gelenke aber nicht. Eine Radiusköpfchenfraktur mit beschädigtem Gelenk kann dich ein Leben lang einschränken.


----------



## Tom7 (8. Juni 2011)

julian616 schrieb:


> Was macht man im Falle des wegrutschens der Reifen in einer Kurve ?




Fuß raus


----------



## Datenwurm (12. Juni 2011)

julian616 schrieb:


> Was macht man im Falle des wegrutschens der Reifen in einer Kurve ?



drauf warten, dass auch endlich der 2. reifen anfängt zu driften



Am WE in Willingen hatte ich wiedermal einen tollen Sturz. In einer Kurve vor nem weiterem Gap fühlte ich mich unwohl - Notbremsung 5-6m vorm Absprung - Ausweichen unmöglich - gut 2 m in einen Gegenhang gedropt. Federung war natürlich völlig am Anschlag und ich bin dann ohne Bike in der eigentlichen Landung aufgekommen 
Ich wusste ja vorm Absrpung, schon was passieren wird, aber was will man machen...


----------



## Icono (13. Juni 2011)

So ists eben in Willingen - entweder GAS oder GARNICHT. Ich entscheide mich meisstens für garnicht


----------



## FelixFace (13. Juni 2011)

Datenwurm schrieb:


> drauf warten, dass auch endlich der 2. reifen anfängt zu driften
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn es nicht zu hoch ist abspringen und hoffen, dass deinem bike nichts passiert.


----------



## Nzubuga (14. Juni 2011)

spring einfach nicht wenn du dir nicht sicher bist ^^ .. geht meistens schief wenn du bammel oder zweifel hast, kommen die bei viel airtime oder nem krassen sprung eh wieder hoch und du wirst unsicher .. ansonsten sorg einfach dafür dass du nicht mit allen vieren von dir gestreckt aufkommst hehe .. versuch dich zur seite abzurollen wenns unkontrolliert wird  hat immer geklappt bis jezt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikelehmann (20. Juni 2011)

So siehts aus^^


----------



## Wanderradler (21. Juni 2011)

Also bisher hatte ich immer glück, bin niemals "ernsthaft" gestüzt, sondern immer nur mal so seitlich und gut wars.

Einmal mitten auf einer breiten Hauptverkehrsstraße, und die Leute an der gegenüberliegenden Ampel hatten nur doof geklotzt.

Zwar nix passiert, aber wenn´s mal die Leute erwischt, kann ich nur hoffen, dass denen auch nicht geholfen wird.

Aber sonst, ich kenne meine Grenzen, und wenn es zu holprig und zu steinig wird, laufe ich im Notfall lieber einen Berg herrunter, als mir was anzutun.


----------



## steelframer (22. Juni 2011)

Mit welcher Begründung? Eltern sollten doch interesse daran haben, dass ihr Kind gesund bleibt!? 
Und wenn Du dir einen zum Geburtstag wünscht? mit Eigenbeteiligung notfalls? 



FelixFace schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollt mal fragen wie man sich verhalten sollte wenn man das Gefühl hat man schafft den Sprung etc. nicht und man droht zu  stürzen,denn ich hab mir schonmal das Schlüsselbein gebrochen und möchte das vermeiden.einen Vollkörperschutz darf ich komischerweise nicht kaufen von meinen Eltern.
> Mfg felix


----------



## Datenwurm (2. August 2011)

Wieder mal ein Update von mir XD

Überschlag mit Klickies


Auf dem Video sieht man wie lange das Bike wegen den Klickies an mir hängt. Gegenüber Flatpedalen hat das den Vorteil, dass man die Kiste beim Sturz nichtmehr in den Rücken/Kopf bekommt. Nachteile könnten sich aus hohen Belastungen für die Beine ergeben (Gelenke, Bänder usw.).


----------



## FoXMorayn (2. August 2011)

ja so ist das... gas oder garnicht. garnicht wird mir auch öfters zum feint. nun ist meine hand etwas taub. habe eine bremsmöglichkeit gesucht, weil der boden zu wenig grip zum bremsen hatte. hand gegen baum, sehr wirkungsvoll. der körper als prellbock, immerhin besser als unkontrollierte stürze.

glaube aber, dass diese entscheidungen, auch wenn man dadurch den ein oder anderen schaden nimmt, doch noch ihre berechtigung haben. hinterher meint man meist: hätte ich einfach durchgezogen, wär nix passiert.


----------



## JKanzinger (3. August 2011)

Hey, sag mal welche pedale fährst du? Crancbros?



Datenwurm schrieb:


> Wieder mal ein Update von mir XD
> 
> Überschlag mit Klickies
> 
> ...


----------



## Datenwurm (7. August 2011)

JKanzinger schrieb:


> Hey, sag mal welche pedale fährst du? Crancbros?



Nein die CB habe ich nur kurz getestet, da bin ich aber viel zu leicht und zT ungewollt ausgeklickt. Seit gut 2 Jahren fahre ich völlig zufrieden Time ATAC Pedale.


----------



## Psycho_Sponsori (13. August 2011)

Also ich fänds ziemlich interessant jetzt endlich mal den Grund für das Jackenverbot zu erfahren.


----------

